# Wanna share your favorite EO combos?



## ShelleyW (Nov 8, 2013)

I am in a soapy mood tonight but I need to make something different.  I am in need of inspiration.  Anyone want to share your favorite EO combos?:smile:


----------



## Delynnr (Nov 8, 2013)

Lavender - Lemongrass!


----------



## roseb (Nov 8, 2013)

Cinnamon Cassia, Clove and Orange or Rosemary Peppermint


----------



## TeriDk (Nov 8, 2013)

Lista and lavender.


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2013)

patchouli lavender with a hint of pine. yummm!!!
patchouli, orange, ylang ylang
rosemary mint
rosemary lavender

I'm kind of in a rut too.  I love patchouli blends, and its hard to try new things sometimes....especially when I'm ordering eo's and I have no idea what they smell like! I want to try more complex blends too. 
I'm fairly new to soapmaking, so I'm just sticking with my variations of soaps I've bought from craft shows and such.


----------



## Ancel (Nov 8, 2013)

Ylang ylang, geranium and bergamot, yummy 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is a recommendation that I have posted several times.  You will have to register in order to enter the forum.  

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=2d9cf5234ebfe66548db11a2289228bc


----------



## ShelleyW (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you!  I think the ylang ylang combo has my interest today since that is my all time fav EO.  I will let you know how it turns out.  I don't use Patchouli much b/c I don't LOVE it but lots of people do so I need to experiment with it more.  That will be my next combo.


----------



## Lidyax (Nov 9, 2013)

Patchouli and peppermint for soap. Lavender and grapefruit for body butter. It smells soooo heavenly! ( lavender and grapefruit are way too expensive for soap where I live)


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 9, 2013)

lsg said:


> Here is a recommendation that I have posted several times.  You will have to register in order to enter the forum.
> 
> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=2d9cf5234ebfe66548db11a2289228bc



Ohh, I see u have to register first, I'm so silly :S

And I don't have anything but free email addresses. ****... back to square one for me.


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

This is a much-loved combo of mine, and for good reason! It’s perfect to increase alertness, or when you need a quick pick-me-up. My friend Lucy likes to diffuse it in her homeschool room to help her kiddos while they are working on lessons.


2 drops Wild Orange EO + 2 drops Peppermint EO


----------

